

Websites are for Humans - marban
http://solomon.io/websites-humans/

======
martian
Yes, websites are for humans. But, for better or worse, humans live in a world
that is driven by advertising, media, and funny concepts like SEO. If you want
to stand out, you have to not only provide a great website (that works for
humans) but you have to tell humans about it. Sometimes that means
advertising, or doing a few things to make your site more easily crawled by
bots. This is ok, and a natural part of a website's life. Most businesses have
a marketing department, or at least a marketing budget. If you want your ideas
to spread, you need to consider what to do to get people to show up.

------
spindritf
Sure, although I think making your websites machine-readable with schema.org
or sitemaps is worthwhile. Right now those are just cool addons (like star
ratings visible on SERP, or cooking recipes aggregators) but you never know
who might do something really interesting when given access to information
that is easy to parse.

BTW What is the share of robot traffic to your website? I'm guessing pretty
high.

